# DLINK Airplus G DWL-G510



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi guys,

I am fixing a friend computer, it is quite old and ****.

But they love it :upset:

Now it has not Ethernet port (as the real issue at hand is Browser related), but has a Dlink Wireless PCI card. So ultimately if I get the wireless work I can connect to my wireless network and test the thing out.

I'm Not sure if they even use it (the adapter) because Device Manager keeps telling me its an Unknown Network Adapter.

I searched and found drivers for it, and when I got to install the drivers it says that they are incorrect. The package came straight from Dlink, and it has drivers for 2K, ME, 98, and XP. This machine is XP...

I know how to install it. I have attempted to different PCI slots and even disabled firewalls etc. So I am really sure I have done nothing wrong.

Any suggestions why I may not be able to get this card working.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, try these......
http://www.yournewdriver.com/D_Link_AirPlus_G_DWL_G510_Wireless_PCI_Adapter_rev_B_675.htm


----------

